# Mixed 4 weeks



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

So my much loved C250 was written off after an accident a month or so ago. Truly gutted as it was a great car; everything I wanted suiting me right down to the ground. Spacious, torquey, pretty rapid and very frugal. A big part of picking the car at the time was it was a manual. Mercedes don't make that spec in manual anymore so they pretty much ruled themselves out for the replacement.

Fast forward to today and I'm just stopped half way home after collecting the latest addition to the family.

Points for guessing...it's obviously not a Merc but is putting plenty smiles per miles on my face


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Skoda Octavia VRs


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nope but a very lovely car the Octavia is and there are some great deals going at the minute on them from what I see.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Focus RS..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I should have added that I was a dirty DERV driver..and still am.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

JayMac said:


> Focus RS..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I suspect I'm going to underwhelm


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

BMW? 330d?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kash-Jnr said:


> BMW? 330d?


It's good...bit it's not right.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

535d 335d


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

335d?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Kerr said:


> 335d?





ah234 said:


> 535d 335d


On the money gents


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats! Enjoy it


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> On the money gents


Dare I say Mike that the 335 is a totally different beast to the Merc?

Obviously though, this thread is pointless without pics!!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Dare I say Mike that the 335 is a totally different beast to the Merc?
> 
> Obviously though, this thread is pointless without pics!!


Genuinely would have been very happy carrying on with the Merc. It was something I was dreading having to come to, in terms of a decision, as I was determined not to get an auto box.

1st hire car I went into for about 2 weeks was a 330i tourer. That was me sold on the 3 series, as the car was just day and night better handling than the C Class, albeit I've not driven the W205/S205 variant.

The pick up from the BM 2 litre engine was an eye opener. Matched to the 8 speed auto it got me thinking, could I bring myself to get an auto  Driven carefully it was giving very respectable figures. I think it's a good compromise for this who do decent miles without killing yourself with a 3 litre 300+bhp engine. I might have considered one if there were more about but I think it's a new engine to the model so not that many around at all.

Next car I went into for another 2 weeks or so was an E220 CDI Estate. It was in SE spec so 17" wheels and tractor tyres but that again was a very good car. Vast and I mean barge like but really comfy and ate the miles. Was giving over 60mpg on a long run, quiet as and really comfy and when it needed to pick up it could.

Little girl loved the ambient lighting and other really good touches included the reversing camera which lit up behind you, nice and clear with superimposed lines to assist getting things straight.

Despite feeling like sitting in an armchair the centre console invades too much into the leg area and you knock your left knee against it all the time and the bottom of the dash is way too near to your knees. I'm less than 6' tall but had the seat on the deck. Other niggles like certain displays on the dash won't dim when you do other bits so it's a bit pointless, bright and draining on the eye.

So far have been 180 miles or so in the F31, mainly motorway, some A roads mixed in. With some exploratory bursts she has given a respectable 45mpg. If I had to pick a word for the car so far it would be angry, it just feels like it wants to punch your lights out. Love it 

She's dirty from the drive back and no chance of getting her washed now I've been out the door since 7.30 so the Mrs would kill me


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> Nope, I suspect I'm going to underwhelm


I'll have another go, BMW 435??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice, where did you get one from in the end ? 

lovely colour and do like the estate version


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Oh very nice, where did you get one from in the end ?
> 
> lovely colour and do like the estate version


Sadly not from Bowker in Preston 

Went to Listers in Boston as was worth my while. Not the exact car/spec I would have wanted but never will be unless you buy new I guess. Would have liked the M Sport plus brake, suspension and twin orbit alloys. 1st world problems eh?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent 

Enjoy your new toy


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice, the best of luck with it and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You made the right choice fella, no wonder you're enjoying it.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Nice:thumb:. Enjoy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MDC250 said:


>


That's stunning. They're an incredible all-round car, with masses of torque. Health to enjoy, bud.

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You're not wrong Cooks, the torque is pretty impressive. I think it may even be able to pull me out of bed for work on a Monday morning


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats MDC250 or should I say BMW335d  you will grow to love the 8 speed auto it's a great box, enjoy your new motor and keep us updated on your progress with it:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> You're not wrong Cooks, the torque is pretty impressive. I think it may even be able to pull me out of bed for work on a Monday morning


What a way to get to work lol. A good friend bought one a few years back ( Estoril blue f30), and the acceleration just blows me away. I've a 320d and thought it was reasonably good for a derv, this thing is on another level completely. If finances permit, I'll be looking for one in a year or two!!

Cooks


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Congrats MDC250 or should I say BMW335d  you will grow to love the 8 speed auto it's a great box, enjoy your new motor and keep us updated on your progress with it:thumb:


I listened to your comments Derek and thought if the 3 got a thumbs up from you given you now rock a C63 it must be worth a look.

Will keep the 250 for now, need to take out a sub and sell some of my gear. Have 2 sets of wheels for the Merc


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Remap... 390bhp ready and waiting in the future 0-60 in 4 dead if its the xdrive?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Remap... 390bhp ready and waiting in the future 0-60 in 4 dead if its the xdrive?


Quite enough ponies for me as is 

I think the 335d is only available as X Drive?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

MDC250 said:


> Quite enough ponies for me as is
> 
> I think the 335d is only available as X Drive?


Some great deaals on these from carshop.co.uk

they seem to have about 20 in stock, MY15 plates for 21-23K spec/mileage dependant. Thats a lot of car for the money.

I know someone that bought a 435D, 2 years ago and paid 53K!!! Madness, over £1.5K a month in Depreciation


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

robertdon777 said:


> Some great deaals on these from carshop.co.uk
> 
> they seem to have about 20 in stock, MY15 plates for 21-23K spec/mileage dependant. Thats a lot of car for the money.
> 
> I know someone that bought a 435D, 2 years ago and paid 53K!!! Madness, over £1.5K a month in Depreciation


Last 1/4 BMW had a really decent campaign on. £37k car, 5k contribution from BMW and 4 years on 0%. Kerr posted up a deal very similar from memory.

I went my way instead with a sub 12 month old car; the bonus for me was the really low mileage. Less than 5k on the clock.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Really nice car. Would really like one of these. Great sleeper car and tons of space for stuff for the little 'un.

I'm more than a little jealous. Enjoy!

I think I'd be sorely tempted to re-map it though, as I usually tinker with my cars. Need more pics once you get chance though!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd advise some caution if you're thinking about a remap. 

The zf gearbox is safe-rated at 700nm, and the standard car has 630nm. Some remaps take the torque figure up to around 750nm, right up at the max rating of 760nm. 

Cooks


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I have just bought a 250d Merc estate with 9 speed box and it's a fabulous distance car, effortless to drive, quiet and comfortable. Loads of room inside for my model boats as well! Oh and nothing wrong with 17" wheels, bigger might look better but destroys the ride.

I also have a rather older (2006) BMW325i auto which is my local knock about, park in Tescos and not worry car. Both are great cars, but different. Local drive and spirited country lanes - BMW, Long distance trip or lazy drive - Merc.

(Sunny day - wife's AudiTT, trip to stables or taking the Dog - Qashqai but they are different stories.) How do people cope with only 1 car lol!!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

m500dpp said:


> I have just bought a 250d Merc estate with 9 speed box and it's a fabulous distance car, effortless to drive, quiet and comfortable. Loads of room inside for my model boats as well! Oh and nothing wrong with 17" wheels, bigger might look better but destroys the ride.
> 
> I also have a rather older (2006) BMW325i auto which is my local knock about, park in Tescos and not worry car. Both are great cars, but different. Local drive and spirited country lanes - BMW, Long distance trip or lazy drive - Merc.
> 
> (Sunny day - wife's AudiTT, trip to stables or taking the Dog - Qashqai but they are different stories.) How do people cope with only 1 car lol!!!


Haha yes, had 5 until about 3 months ago but 1 went back on lease. Back down to 4 and looking at cars again.....

Now where was that offer...

Leon Estate Cupra 300bhp 4WD DSG... £300 inc VAT a month with £900 deposit... tempting.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

2 weeks in and first real opportunity to give the car a wash. I was part dreading in case the paintwork was in fact terrible and it was well hidden 

Think roughly 700 odd miles covered since I purchased. I did give it a PW at a garage the day after buying and put some CarChem Hydra Coat on as a stop gap measure.

Not bad considering the distance covered...




























Healthy dose of Bilt Hamber Auto Foam via pump sprayer followed by snow foam lance application...



















I gave it a spray with fallout remover but nothing really was showing up. I skipped tar remover as could see it was clear. Used a clay cloth with Dodo Juice Born Slippy and everywhere was pretty clear save for the roof which was a little rough.

Quick spray with a QD/spray sealant to finish for today as I now know what I'm working with and I really want to give it a light polish and will probably try and get some Blackfire AFPP on before the weather really turns. Usual markings on the gloss black pillars and some light swirling on the paint generally but overall I'm pretty happy with the paintwork and in sunlight it's a really lovely colour.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Sweet looking motor you have there mate 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

lovely car and one of the (if not the ) best all rounder money can buy


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking really good


----------

